# Dandelion Jelly and Bread?



## DarthKekius (Apr 7, 2019)

I've never done either of these before and have decided to give them a try this year instead of just mowing down the dandelions with my lawnmower.

Has anyone done either of these before?

I know that the Lions have to be healthy yellow flowers, and I have the recipe for both the jelly and bread.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I've never made bread or jelly out of them but I have eaten them. They are a bitter flower. Not sure they would be that great as a jelly or bread. But hell what do I know, if you don't experiment a little you never find great new things. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## DarthKekius (Apr 7, 2019)

Sasquatch said:


> I've never made bread or jelly out of them but I have eaten them. They are a bitter flower. Not sure they would be that great as a jelly or bread. But hell what do I know, if you don't experiment a little you never find great new things. Let us know how it goes.


Will do. I've never eaten them or done much with them expect mow them down every spring.

Trying to really get a system down for the edible plants that are likely growing all over my farmstead that I just mow down every year. Would love to be able to harvest this untapped bounty.

I'll post a video.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

The greens are salad material and quite edible. Jelly ? Dandelion wine yes!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

We picked and boiled a pan full last year, in preparation to make jelly. Put it in fridge after the nectar was ready, was gonna add the sugar and pectin and can the next day, and had something come up. Completely forgot about it for a few days, and then had to throw it out. I did sample the nectar after boiling, and it was great. I'm am sure we will finish a batch for jelly this year.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

@DarthKekius, what part of the world are in?


----------



## DarthKekius (Apr 7, 2019)

hawgrider said:


> The greens are salad material and quite edible. Jelly ? Dandelion wine yes!


Wine! Can you ferment them or do you make a hootch out of them?


----------



## DarthKekius (Apr 7, 2019)

Deebo said:


> @DarthKekius, what part of the world are in?


West-Central Florida near Brooksville.

Our dandelions like everything else in Florida is small


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

We have plenty here, and the flowers run from small to HUGE.
I know nothing of wine, but I wanna try some?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

DarthKekius said:


> Wine! Can you ferment them or do you make a hootch out of them?


Lots of recipes on the www. and YouTube.

My recipe is an old heavily guarded family secret.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Jelly , wine all kinds of stuff made with them.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Add enough sugar and spices and everything nices and I'll make some jelly out of my old flip-flops! 

Looking forward to hear the results!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Lots of recipes on the www. and YouTube.
> 
> My recipe is an old heavily guarded family secret.


I didn't know you could make wine from dandelions and brisket drippings.

:tango_face_grin:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I didn't know you could make wine from dandelions and brisket drippings.
> 
> :tango_face_grin:


Brisket Drippings used to be my hip hop name.

R.I.P Nipsey Hussle

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I didn't know you could make wine from dandelions and brisket drippings.
> 
> :tango_face_grin:


It makes a great mop sauce :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

My grandma made dandelion jelly when I was just a kid. (many years ago) I remember it being delicious!


----------

